# 48 miles out of OC



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sunday at 2 am I ran to OC to fish for tuna. The weather window was perfect for a small boat and a 48 mile run out to the hot dogs. At daylight we had a bit of chop but we had lines in by 8:30am. First the way back rod goes down and it is screaming. No other lines out yet. Big false albacore landed. Reset and get two more lines out and bang doubles but sadly more false albacore. Then we finally get the 7 lines out and the way back again gets a hit. I take it and it fights very hard for about 25 minutes. Nice yellow fin is gaffed and over the rail. 








After being bled out I got this pic of the bloody tuna. 









We lost three good fish after that and landed another 6 false albacore. The day went on watching baits skip and no action. One more false albacore just before we packed it up and headed home on very calm seas. 









Here is the tuna held by John sorta cleaned up. 









Great day to be out.... I mean way out..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice fish, but sure looks like a blackfin to me..............


----------

